# I got banned from StreetPass Malaysia community for no reason



## blubbermarble (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi,

I was so depressed because *Lee Kazuko*, one of the admins of the StreetPass Malaysia community, banned me from the community for no reason, including for future 3DS gatherings.

You gotta help me talk to him to lift the ban. PM me if u want to help me.


----------



## zoogie (Feb 15, 2017)

"banned for no reason"
Umm ... sorry, but this has to be asked .... were you going on about swimming trunks there.


----------



## blubbermarble (Feb 15, 2017)

zoogie said:


> "banned for no reason"
> Umm ... sorry, but this has to be asked .... were you going on about swimming trunks there.


No. It's about the 3DS community.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 15, 2017)

Umm banned from street pass community? Isn't street pass a app on the 3DS, not a community? What exactly are you trying to say?


----------



## blubbermarble (Feb 15, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Umm banned from street pass community? Isn't street pass a app on the 3DS, not a community? What exactly are you trying to say?


"StreetPass Malaysia", the gaming community for 3DS Malaysian players


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Umm banned from street pass community? Isn't street pass a app on the 3DS, not a community? What exactly are you trying to say?


tfw 10pm and I gotta read posts like this

There is a community surrounding the streetpass app where people can streetpass. He got banned from that community


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 15, 2017)

Hahaha, what a story Mark. Seriously, I had a laugh reading the thread title.


----------



## Vipera (Feb 15, 2017)

Is this you?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 15, 2017)

I feel like there's more to this story and you are just trying to play the innocent victim to make them look bad


----------



## blubbermarble (Feb 15, 2017)

cornerpath said:


> Whats the link to website


Done PMed you


----------



## SonicCloud (Feb 15, 2017)

Do an alt. account and use a VPN its not that hard dude


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 15, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I feel like there's more to this story and you are just trying to play the innocent victim to make them look bad


LISTEN TO THIS, CRYSTAL IS ALWAYS RIGHT


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 15, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> LISTEN TO THIS, CRYSTAL IS ALWAYS RIGHT


I am actually wrong more often than I am right. I just learn from my mistakes and attempt to not make them again.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 15, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I am actually wrong more often than I am right. I just learn from my mistakes and attempt to not make them again.


thats why you are right


----------



## blubbermarble (Feb 16, 2017)

Anyone else can help?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## porkiewpyne (Feb 16, 2017)

I'll be frank with you here.

I (and I believe most of us here) find it very hard to believe that you have done absolutely nothing wrong. Not going to discount the possibility of a mod abusing power but without any context, I am more inclined to believe that the likelihood of that is lower. Try to reflect on what you may have done recently to be given a ban. Was it spamming? Were you being inappropriate? Were you being disrespecful? Did you break ANY rules set by the group?

Secondly, there isn't any point in us asking to get you unbanned. We are not affiliated in any way to that group as far as I know and as such, we have no say whatsoever. If the admin is indeed as unreasonable as you claim, what makes you think that random strangers asking would change his/her mind? In addition to that, as harsh as this may sound, I can't really vouch for you as I don't know you. At all. You would have a slightly better chance of asking a member of the group to appeal instead of us. 

It's hard enough already as it is so not coming clean isn't doing you any favours.


----------



## Emino (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi,

First of all I'm going to have to say I'm very sorry that he dragged our group affair here. You all can read all about what happened here (post 119) and judge his action for yourself.

He's just playing the victim card here.

Edit:

LOL he deleted my reply there when I linked it here. So I'll just paste it below.

1. He approach every random strangers table in Wendy's asking are you here for 3DS gathering very loudly. Even young kids that are without their parents (they are buying food). The kid are scared shitless, I'm telling you wor!
2. He tries to sell us his printed Sun Moon shirt. When we say no he keep bugging us and ask why and grumble to us saying these shirts cost 30 each to print. He keep forcing and bringing up the topic. Even when we are not interested he keeps asking WHY WHY WHY.
3. He tried to force us to Download Play Mario game with him. Even though we are playing other games. He even berated us who choose to play single player games in the gathering.
4. Keep asking weird crap like it's it ok to buy friends swimsuits and underwear and he asked that to females as well.
5. When people said they are waiting for a friend, he pulled out his phone, open the event page and ask me 'Is this your friend?' as he read the names listed there loudly one by one.
6. Keep trying to peak at our phones when we receive any messages.
7. Apparently he bit one if the female member of the group in the last event and another female member had a police report lodged against him.
8. Keep ignoring advises from admin and senior member of the group.
9. Berated people for liking certain colors. BLUE IS FOR BOY, PINK IS FOR GIRLS.

Apparently this happens in every gathering. i guess they had enough. Your presence is scaring some of the female members. THEY EVEN RATHER GO HOME THAN HAVING YOU IN THE GROUP THAT IS HOW BAD IT WAS.

P.s. One of our friend, who also has asperger is also annoyed by this guy in PM. He keeps sending swimsuit and underwear questions to him. STOP DAMMIT


----------



## pinkisforbois (Feb 16, 2017)

You're anything but innocent.

No matter how many times you repost this on forums or social media, it won't have any effect I'm afraid.


----------



## V0ltr0n (Feb 16, 2017)

^ if all that is true, there is something fundamentally wrong with the subject in question. How would you think being banned for these actions is unfair? Lucky u are in Malaysia. If u were un the US doing creeper shit like that, u would have gotten beat down, not just banned.

Also, actually bit someone???! Really? And dude thinks he should have the ban lifted?! Wow. Top kek


----------



## blubbermarble (Feb 16, 2017)

pinkisforbois said:


> You're anything but innocent.
> 
> No matter how many times you repost this on forums or social media, it won't have any effect I'm afraid.



Do I want to be sad forever because of the ban?


----------



## V0ltr0n (Feb 16, 2017)

Doesn't matter if u want to be sad or not. Should've thought about that before u went full retard at a public gathering.


Inb4eof


----------



## blubbermarble (Feb 16, 2017)

V0ltr0n said:


> ^ if all that is true, there is something fundamentally wrong with the subject in question. How would you think being banned for these actions is unfair? Lucky u are in Malaysia. If u were un the US doing creeper shit like that, u would have gotten beat down, not just banned.
> 
> Also, actually bit someone???! Really? And dude thinks he should have the ban lifted?! Wow. Top kek


It's unfair for me. How am I going to participate in lucky draw?


----------



## Molina (Feb 16, 2017)

Emino said:


> Keep asking weird crap like it's it ok to buy friends swimsuits and underwear and he asked that to females as well.


Ow shit, he's not doing it only on GBAtemp.

So since @Emino bring the version of the story, a thread lock seems appropriate and may I remember this.
@blubbermarble, you're asking about a ban which does not belong on this site.

"Any thread questioning why a certain member has been banned or suspended WILL BE INSTANTLY LOCKED from now on."


----------



## Vipera (Feb 16, 2017)

Emino said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all I'm going to have to say I'm very sorry that he dragged our group affair here. You all can read all about what happened here (post 119) and judge his action for yourself.
> 
> ...


How much are you selling it per kilo? Because this is pure gold.


----------



## Emino (Feb 16, 2017)

Vipera said:


> How much are you selling it per kilo? Because this is pure gold.


You can just read the page I originally linked. He deleted my response but there's like 16 pages of gold there.


----------



## chaosrunner (Feb 16, 2017)

Emino said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all I'm going to have to say I'm very sorry that he dragged our group affair here. You all can read all about what happened here (post 119) and judge his action for yourself.
> 
> ...


Manz be exposed

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

can a mod delete this thread it is pointless


----------



## hyprskllz (Feb 16, 2017)

This guy's a creep. I'm glad no one's like this at my fb group.


----------



## zoogie (Feb 16, 2017)

Emino said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all I'm going to have to say I'm very sorry that he dragged our group affair here. You all can read all about what happened here (post 119) and judge his action for yourself.
> 
> ...


Good Christ, here it was just the creepypasta swimsuit stuff. This dude has a major problem, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## V0ltr0n (Feb 16, 2017)

That original thread tho. Wew.


----------



## Depravo (Feb 16, 2017)

Keep off-site drama off-site.


----------

